# Garmin Edge 500 - Setting Up a Workout



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just bought this tonight and have read through the quick start manual. There is not a full length manual. It might be missing as I bought this used.

I plan on doing some interval training tomorrow and would like to set the 500 for a workout that looks something like this: X amount of sets of X time all out followed by X time recovery. 

How do I set this up so that the 500 can notify me with beeps on the above?


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nevermind. I thought that I had to set it up on the head unit. I found out how to do it on Garmin Connect.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin site has full manual and video tutorials as well.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish that there were a way to program names of interval stages. For example, when I am to go all out for X minutes then I should be able to program 'bike high cadence'. And it should say "recovery" when I am to recover for x minutes. I did select "recovery" interval on Garmin Connect but the head unit only said, "bike for x time" on both scenarios above. I lost track of which part of the interval I was on when I came across some traffic.

This may be an option so will look into it further. Maybe there is a tutorial.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

You can download Garmin Training Center. I use it, but I do not setup workouts. The workouts in Garmin Connect are new, and might be more limited. Check the Garmin Tutorials. And search YouTube for Edge 500 workouts; there is a big azz boatload of info out there, you just have to sort through to find the good stuff.

You might also search for DC Rainmaker, good reviews and he sleuths out many things you can do that are not found other places.

Good luck.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

You set your own workouts in Garmin Connect. I created the workout on GC then sent it to the head unit. It worked great except for the fact that the status was not specific to whether its on the 'go hard' or the 'recovery' part of the interval. The head unit just said, "bike".










Maybe Garmin Training Center is different. Worth downloading to find out. I will take a look at DC rainmaker.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

LowOnO2 said:


> You set your own workouts in Garmin Connect. I created the workout on GC then sent it to the head unit. It worked great except for the fact that the status was not specific to whether its on the 'go hard' or the 'recovery' part of the interval. The head unit just said, "bike".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTC allows you to set step names of 15 characters or less.

You can also check out my SportTracks plugin for the same features and easier editing/UI.


----------

